# How can I make pronounces of English words better?



## vicent04 (May 4, 2005)

I think oral English as same as written English is important in the communication between a man and others man. So I want to improve my skill of my spoken English as soon as possible and I got a way of studying it. Maybe this way can not help me improvement as quickly but I want to have a try. In this way, I must have some example of reading, which is some known article to me, to copy, but I fail to find anyone of them. Could you help me to read some article of them at a standard speed and record it in the form of “.MP3” and send it to me by E-mail at your convenient? 
E-mail: vicent04@yeah.net

*1.*
Everybody loves a fat pay rise. Yet pleasure at your own can vanish if you learn that a colleague has been given a bigger one. Indeed, if he has a reputation for slacking, you might even be outraged. Such behavior is regarded as “all too human”, with the underlying assumption that other animals would not be capable of this finely developed sense of grievance. But a study by Sarah Brosnan and Frans de Waal of Emory University in Atlanta, Georgia, which has just been published in Nature, suggests that it all too monkey, as well.
The researchers studied the behavior of female brown capuchin monkeys. They look cute. They are good-natured, co-operative creatures, and they share their food tardily. Above all, like their female human counterparts, they tend to pay much closer attention to the value of “goods and services” than males. Such characteristics make them perfect candidates for Dr. Brosnan´s and Dr. de waal´s; study. The researchers spent two years teaching their monkeys to exchange tokens for food. Normally, the monkeys were happy enough to exchange pieces of rock for slices of cucumber. However, when two monkeys were placed in separate but adjoining chambers, so that each could observe what the other was getting in return for its rock, their became markedly different.
In the world of capuchins grapes are luxury goods (and much preferable to cucumbers) So when one monkey was handed a grape in exchange for her token, the second was reluctant to hand hers over for a mere piece of cucumber. And if one received a grape without having to provide her token in exchange at all, the other either tossed her own token at the researcher or out of the chamber, or refused to ;accept the slice of cucumber Indeed, the mere presence of a grape in the other chamber (without an actual monkey to eat it) was enough to reduce resentment in a female capuchin.
The researches suggest that capuchin monkeys, like humans, are guided by social emotions, in the wild, they are a co-operative, group living species, Such co-operation is likely to be stable only when each animal feels it is not being cheated. Feelings of righteous indignation, it seems, are not the preserve of people alone, Refusing a lesser reward completely makes these feelings abundantly clear to other members of the group. However, whether such a sense of fairness evolved independently in capuchins and humans, or whether it stems form the common ancestor that the species had 35 million years ago, is, as yet, an unanswered question



*
2.*
Do you remember all those years when scientists argued that smoking would kill us but the doubters insisted that we didn’t know for sure? That the evidence was inconclusive, the science uncertain? That the antismoking lobby was out to destroy our way of life and the government should stay out of the way? Lots of Americans bought that nonsense, and over three decades, some 10 million smokers went to early graves.
There are upsetting parallels today, as scientists in one wave after another try to awaken us to the growing threat of global warming. The latest was a panel from the National Academy of Sciences, enlisted by the White House, to tell us that the Earth´s atmosphere is definitely warming and that the problem is largely man-made. The clear message is that we should get moving to protect ourselves. The president of the National Academy, Bruce Alberts, added this key point in the preface to the panel´s report “Science never has all the answers But science does provide us with the best available guide to the future, and it is critical that out nation and the world base important policies on the best judgments that science can provide concerning the future consequences of present actions.”
Just as on smoking voices now come from many quarters insisting that the science about global warming is incomplete, that it’s Ok to keep pouring fumes into the air until we know for sure. This is a dangerous game: by the 100 percent of the evidence is in, it may be too late. With the risks obvious and growing, a prudent people would take out an insurance policy now.
Fortunately, the White House is starting to pay attention. But it’s obvious that a majority of the president’s advisers still don’t take global warming seriously. Instead of a plan of action, they continue to press for more research-a classic case of “paralysis by analysis”.
To serve as responsible stewards of the planet, we must press forward on deeper atmospheric and oceanic research But research alone is inadequate. If the Administration won’t take the legislative initiative, Congress should help to begin
fashioning conservation measures A bill by Democratic Senator Robert Byrd of West Virginia, which would offer financial incentives for private industry is a promising start Many see that the country is getting ready to build lots of new power plants to meet our energy needs. If we are ever going to protect the atmosphere, it is crucial that those new plants be environmentally sound.




*3. *
 Of all the components of a good night’s sleep, dreams seem to be least within our control. In dreams, a window opens into a world where logic is suspended and dead people speak. A century ago, Freud formulated his revolutionary theory that dreams were the disguised shadows of our unconscious desires and rears, by 
the late 1970s. neurologists had switched to thinking of them as just “mental noise” the random byproducts of the neural-repair work that goes on during sleep. Now researchers suspect that dreams are part of the mind’s emotional thermostat, regulating moods while the brain is “off-line” And one leading authority says that these intensely powerful mental events can be not only harnessed but actually brought under conscious control, to help us sleep and feel better, “It´s your dream” says Rosalind Cartwright, chair of psychology at Chicago´s Medical Center. “If you don´t like it , change it.”
Evidence from brain imaging supports this view. The brain is as active during REM (rapid eye movement) sleep-when most vivid dreams occur-as it is when fully awake, says Dr, Eric Nofzinger at the University of Pittsburgh. But not all parts of the brain are equally involved, the limbic system
(the “emotional brain”)is especially active, while the prefrontal cortex (the center of intellect and reasoning) is relatively quiet. “We wake up from dreams happy of depressed, and those feelings can stay with us all day” says Stanford sleep researcher Dr, William Dement.
And this process need not be left to the unconscious. Cartwright believes one can exercise conscious control over recurring bad dreams As soon as you awaken, identify what is upsetting about the dream. Visualize how you would like it to end instead, the next time is occurs, try to wake up just enough to control its course. With much practice people can learn to, literally, do it in their sleep.
At the end of the day, there´s probably little reason to pay attention to our dreams at all unless they keep us from sleeping of “we wake u in a panic,” Cartwright says Terrorism, economic uncertainties and general feelings of insecurity have increased people´s anxiety. Those suffering from persistent nightmares should seek help from a therapist For the rest of us, the brain has its ways of working through bad feelings. Sleep-or rather dream-on it and you´ll feel better in the morning.


----------



## eric_h (May 5, 2005)

Hi, that's a very good idea! I'd help you but I don't have a fast enough Internet connection to send the files in a reasonable amount of time.


----------



## Ilan Bouchard (May 5, 2005)

I'm pretty sure it'd be easier to watch TV.  Online I'm sure you can find political speeches in both writing and MP3.
Or you could look at American/English movies with subtitles, perhaps.


----------



## stereomuse (May 6, 2005)

yeah, i agree. watching T.V. is an excelent way to get the normal way people talk.


----------



## delirium (Jan 24, 2006)

Because of all the different accents it may pose problems, no wonder some people have a hard time picking up some of the english language, and to top it off america seems to have adopted its own form of english and really do pronounce things very differently, ive noticed that americans tend to pronounce a word how it is spelt, or they have even changed the spelling of an english word completely, so if its a standard way of speaking english that your after, i dont think there is one.

Fortunately we dont all speak like the queen.


----------



## Mike C (Jan 24, 2006)

The only people who speak english worse than the americans, of course, are the Brummies.


----------



## delirium (Jan 24, 2006)




----------



## lc_shi (Feb 6, 2006)

i think to listen radio or watch TV and films are best ways to learn to speak English.  Language is a communication tool at first, standard accent is not necessarily for a foreigner even for the native speakers. Understand other guys speaking non-standard english is very important if you want to exchange with others. At most situation,you're not so lucky to meet a queen english speaker-

rgds
stream


----------

